# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Công Nghệ Đạt Việt chuyên phân phối camera an ninh-máy tính-laptop có tiếng tại Trà Vinh

## nghiagend12

*Công Nghệ Đạt Việt** chuyên cung cấp thiết bị giám sát, máy tính - laptop,* *linh kiện** đảm bảo ở Trà Vinh*



**Sứ mệnh:*

*Cong Nghe Dat Viet* ra đời với sứ mệnh mang đến cho khách hàng *Giá Cả, Dịch Vụ, Chất Lượng, ...* tốt nhất.

**Sản phẩm:*

Thiết bị năng lượng mặt trời: đèn năng lượng mặt trời,  pin năng lượng mặt trời, ..

Laptop, máy tính, linh kiện máy tính,… 

Dụng cụ điện: máy cắt, máy hàn, máy khoan, máy phát điện,  phụ kiện kèm theo,….

Thiết bị chống trộm, Thiết bị an ninh, Thiết bị viễn thông, :  Định vị ô-tô – xe máy, Camera chống trộm, an ninh, giám sát, , …


_Xem thêm:  lắp đặt bộ hòa lưới năng lượng mặt trời  cho hộ gia đình_


**Dịch Vụ:* Sửa chữa, Thi công lắp đặt, Bảo trì, ...hệ thống, thiết bị, 

**Tầm nhìn:* Trong 5-10 năm tới *Công Nghệ Đạt Việt* mở rộng quy mô kinh doanh nhiều lĩnh vực, thu hút nhiều khách hàng tiềm năng để trở thành một *Thương Hiệu* _“An Tâm, Tốt Nhất”_ do người tiêu dùng lựa chọn.

**Triết lí Kinh Doanh:*

– Đặt sự hài lòng khách là trên hết. Mỗi khách hàng đều có một sự lựa chọn riêng biệt, cần được *Tôn Trọng*, *Quan Tâm*, *Lắng Nghe*, *Thấu Hiểu* và phục vụ một cách riêng biệt.

– Nên *Dat Viet Technology* luôn luôn cải tiến chất lượng sản phẩm và dịch vụ nhằm hoàn thiện hơn, đáp ứng ngày càng cao trong quá trình hoạt động.

**Triết lí thương hiệu:* _“Giá đúng, lựa chọn tuyệt vời”_

**Giá trị cốt lõi:* _Thân thiện, đa dạng, an toàn, nhanh chóng_

**Cơ cấu tổ chức nhân sự:*

– *Dat Viet Technology* với đội ngũ năng động, giàu kinh nghiệm và luôn tận tâm với Khách Hàng.

– Mỗi nhân sự của chúng tôi phải hội tụ đủ 2 tiêu chí *“Tâm"* và *“Tài"* để góp phần hoàn thành những mục tiêu, sứ mệnh mà *Công Nghệ Đạt Việt* đã đề ra.

– Ngoài ra *Dat Viet Technology* còn trang bị hệ thống cơ sở vật chất tiện nghi đầy đủ nhằm phục vụ tốt nhất cho công việc.

----------

